# An year old transcript still valid for ECA?



## Sandeep.yadav (Dec 28, 2010)

Dear All,

I have got transcripts for my Bachelor & Master's degree an year ago from the university. Are these acceptable by WES for ECA, specially after the new rules announced by WES? 

I really need some guidance on this from you guys, as i've been contemplating over this matter for sometime now and not able to proceed. 

Thanks in advance for all your support.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Why not ask WES directly? 

They’re the ones who will be evaluating your qualifications, so it only makes sense that _they_ (WES) are the only ones who can give you concise, up to the minute advice and guidance as to what _they_ (WES) will and will not accept... asking an anonymous third party website that has no association with WES can only lead to trouble - what if the advice you get here is incorrect? You waste valuable time and money trying to fix it when all of that hassle could have been avoided if you had contacted WES in the first place. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## praveenyadav2019 (Apr 29, 2019)

Absolutely they will not accept after the rule changes in Dec 2018. University have to send directly to WES.


----------



## anu68 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi all.. I have a question.
What other options do we have if the university refuses to send the transcripts?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

